# Submissive urination or...



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I haven't actually dealt with submissive peeing but I have seen programs about it. What they said was when you have a dog that pee's when excited/submissive etc to ignore the dog until its well settled. 

Mikey did the submissive pee thing when I first brought him home. It only happened one time. From then on I made sure I pottied him frequently (empty that bladder) and if he was nervous about someone, let him approach them instead of them approaching him. It never happened after that one time but thats what I did.


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

Inca is nearly 2 and has urinated when greeted until fairly recently. It usually occurred with new people and always with my husband. It really didn't matter whether she had been in the garden for a pee or not. We dealt with it by always greeting her in the kitchen and ignoring the dribble on the floor. She doesn't do it now.


----------



## ChickyChat (Sep 1, 2008)

I only dribble when I sneeze!
:whoo:


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

ChickyChat said:


> I only dribble when I sneeze!
> :whoo:


ound:


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

:laugh: it must be terrible when you feel a sneeze coming on :rofl:

Sorry but seriously now - T hasn't done this at all, but we have a little dog that comes in to board with us who does it every time you look at him and really badly when his owners come to pick him up. We did find that by standing near him but not looking at him or talking to him for perhaps a good minute he wouldn't do it. Suppose this is OK when their kenneled as we could stand outside the door, probably a bit tricky in the home situation but perhaps as others have said if you ignore the dog for a minute or two and then direct your attention to him he might be OK.


----------



## marepalmer (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. It seems like if this problems presents, it's temporary.


----------



## Jako (Mar 4, 2008)

Sammie used to do this whenever someone came home (excited) or when certain people waved their hands near his head (submissive), but he hasn't done it in a while now.


----------



## Dexter (Jun 3, 2010)

My 2yr old cockapoo does it only with my husband, when he comes home.
My 6mth old spoo does it with everyone. We are in the process of training everyone when they come into our home, ignore the dogs until after i take them outside. I hope this goes away soon....
I read somewhere that it is due to dominance? Or not knowing their place in the family? Its so embarrassing! If you come up with a cure, be sure to let me know. I am trying new things.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

When I was a kid, we had a Chihuahua who peed when she got excited. One day I took her for a walk around the neighborhood, deliberately passing by the house of my then crush. He was outside working in the yard and when he saw us, he came over, talking to her and when he picked her up, she peed on him. 

Thanks, Lady! :doh:


----------



## Lincoln Love (Mar 9, 2010)

My spoo did it between 4-6 months of age only to my husband.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

None of my dogs do it.....a few do it in my grooming shop lobby. Its not me causing it. I never greet the dog first and I don't excitedly approach a clients dog that induces the urination. Some just let go no matter what.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

my danish dog does- as soon as he's stressed or excited he pees.. 

1- we put a belly band on him for when we KNOW he's goign to be bad (Ie compny coming over- or going out plces he'll be stressed- ie to visit friends) 

2- when we come home it's "hi jackson" with out looking at him- we wlk stright to the door let him out (go out with him Ignoring him other then to say "GO potty" (Becuase at least if he PEES nd it's outside its' praise worthy then" and THEN after a minute or two we give real greeting. IF i even TOUCH or look at him before he pees on my leg while doing his hppy dance. And it's SOOO hard to ignore because it's SOOOOOOOOOOOOO cute


----------



## Lotusland spoos (May 10, 2010)

Charlie, my 3 1/2 year black spoo have always, and still does pee when meeting people and my husband. Hardly ever with me (unless I have been away on vacation) because I am the alpha. Not so much with my kids either because they know to send her to her 'place' the moment they get in the house. Then she has to stay there for at least 5 minutes. I have been trying for 3 1/2 years now to train my husband to do the same but sometimes he forgets and bends over her to greet - and then comes the pee! I have had lots of advice - and the only one that works is to send her to her place and ignore her for 5 -10 minutes. Then only let people greet her in a very unexcited and matter of fact manner.

When we have a party or lots of people over we put a diaper on her and let her be. I am still hoping it will go away but after 3 years, I don't think so.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

*dribbline*

My male miniature dribbled when we came home until he was about 9 months, never very much (but usually on your shoes!). Just ignored it, took him straight outside, and he grew out of it. I chalked it up to immature bladder. I have seen people punish the dog for it, which makes them dribble even more, and they end up with a dog that submissively urinates FOREVER.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

My Mini is just now a year old... she has done this a few times when company comes over and she is meeting them for the first time...after that no issues. She did it recently in petsmart while meeting two big dogs. Any advice how to control it when it is not with us and usually outside of the house?


----------



## suntea (May 27, 2010)

My mini did it for about 2 months when we first got her. Mind you she was already 2 years old at this point. My boyfriend would get utterly upset about this but I realized it's just because she gets so terribly excited to see us. I told him not to get harsh with her, to just greet her in a non-carpeted area. She just seemed to stop...now we have other issues with her!


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda does this when he is super duper excited. When he is so exited his whole body wiggles not just his tail, at the vet yesterday when I was getting his worming meds he was so excited he did it 3 times, once when an old lady walked in and he wanted to greet her, once when a dog was there (even though it was growling at him) and once when the vets put him on the scales. I guess it was a very exciting vet visit for him 0_o 

He doesn't do it very often though, normally he can greet people without widdling. I have just been ignoring it, its not a regular problem.


----------

